# Chris King frame jig and lathe miter set-up



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

Found this picture of a frame jig Chris designed for the Cielo frames.










Tube bender (made by Anvil) that CK uses for the fork blades. Would be a good design for any tube size and radius. Of course you would be to build one for every size.










edited title, tube bender by Anvil


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

And a tube mitering set-up.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

The bender looks like an Anvil.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> The bender looks like an Anvil.


If it isn't an Anvil bender, Don needs to get George Lucas to sue somebody!


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

A Trip to the Chris King Factory.. « ninelittletubes

Yeah, the bender is a Anvil, but the frame jig is Chris's design according to the story. Does not matter who made the bender, it is a easy design anyone can build.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't believe it. Where are the bearings located? It's not even annodized!


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

I can see a gold anodized headset nut on the frame jig.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Thought this was a bender.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

crux said:


> Thought this was a bender.


That is the original Bender. Mine is but poor copy.

"Hey. What kind of party is this? There's no booze and only one hooker." -- Bender Bending Rodriguez


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

fwiw, I'm pretty sure that Cielo has been using an Arctos jig the last few months.


----------

